# Odd Enlarged "Lymph-Node" & Stable Thyroid Nodules



## BehindBluEyes (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello, hello.

I have a couple of thyroid nodules (2cm/9mm) that have been stable for roughly 6 years.
I am currently 22, they were found at 16. I'm almost 23. Anyway, I've had two kids. I was wondering... 
Do you think having a child at 15 could cause thyroid nodules? 
Also, here is my main question for this post:

I only have one "lymph-node" (other doctors have called it a cyst, and some disagree with both the above; fatty mass.)
Anyway, like I was saying -- only one "lymph-node" is enlarged, eh...
It's about the size of my pinky-print, instead of thumb-print.
It has been there and stable for years, around the same amount of time as the nodules.
Here's the thing, I suffered from SEVERE ear infections and often as a child.
Oh, this "lymph-node" is on my mastoid bone, behind my right ear.
Ironically, the same side as my nodules - blah.

Moving on, to cut this short...
Well, kind of.
I asked my Endo. that *if* I did have thyroid cancer, could this be a metastasis?
He said HIGHLY unlikely, since non of my other lymph-nodes are enlarged and it would be very odd
for thyroid cancer to skip all of my other 'nodes and go straight to one on my mastoid process.

Do you guys agree?

I see my Endo. next month for a yearly ultrasound/check-up appointment.
Nervous, but hoping for the best.

Thanks!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hello,

Welcome! I don't think having a child at 15 has any relation to having nodules, or not. Some people just have them and some don't...kind of weird like that. Don't stress too much before you have more info, and even then try not to worry too much.

I think your doctor offers sound advice. Hang in there, you'll be okay!


----------



## BehindBluEyes (Dec 23, 2012)

Your kind words made me smile... thanks. 
I am doing my best to hang in there, just - none of this makes any sense to me.

Blah.

I feel alone, since I am SO young.
Kind of sucks, a lot.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

It is a difficult journey at any age but being young might be even tougher. You have come to the right place for info and support. It might be kind of slow around here right now. There are some very knowledgeable posters here that will really be able to offer you info. Just check back and I am sure others will chime in.


----------



## BehindBluEyes (Dec 23, 2012)

I agree, and thanks... really! 
I wish I could stop thinking the worse.

If my nodules were cancer, do you think they would have grown over the six years?

All of my ENTs/Endos don't seem concerned and that bothers me, since nodules
are "rare" in teens and such. :-(


----------

